# Roll Call: who's going Thursday or Friday



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be out there both days, just curious to see who else is. Plan on fishing the nipple, 131, elbow areas.

Chris


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

will be going Friday. Though about going bottom fishing, but is full moon. last full moon the bottom fishing was soooo solw. give me some replys as what you think?


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Going Thurs. Start at nipple and go from there. A week ago the further west I went, the greener it got so stayed in general area of the nipple and points east. Only had one Mahi-mahi but "flipper" dolphin were everywhere. Black Marlin on 68


----------

